# ROAR Brushless !



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Go to the ROAR Forum and put in your two cents worth, lets get brushless going! I want to race again but DO NOT want to get into the "motor thing" again. Let yourself be heard Ralf 13


----------

